# Things to look for when picking a puppy from the litter



## sixonefive (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi all, new to this forum and new to German shepherds- going to select my new family member this coming Saturday!

The litter consisted of one female, and five males. By the time I put my deposit down, the only puppies that were left were two males, so my options are pretty slim.

When I go to the breeder on Saturday to choose which of the two I want, what are some personality traits, qualities, etc I should look for? I have done some research and every website seems to have different opinions. I obviously want to spend some one-on-one time with both, as well as see how they interact with the litter as a whole, but just wondering what to look for.

Also, I am open to any other tips or suggestions. I read one thing to aid in crate training is to take a blanket and leave it with the breeder (if she will allow it) to get some of the smells of the litter on it and put it in the crate when I bring him home so the puppy feels more comfortable in a new environment. Good idea? Any other tips like this would be greatly appreciated!

Also am trying to decide what to name him! I am an alumni of Auburn Unoversity and was thinking about the name Bo, after the great Bo Jackson, but read another thing that said names that sound like "no" could create a problem when training. Open to other suggestions for names!

Sorry for the long post, very excited to get my new guy and look forward to being active on the forum


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Name him Bo and use something other than No.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Bo is a really good name for a pup. I can see how NO and Bo could be confusing.

And as you will soon find out, it's soooooo difficult not to say NO when you have a new puppy in your house.

Good luck with your new pup.
You'll pick the one that's right for you.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

You could go fancy and use Nein.


----------



## Pomsky (Dec 5, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Name him Bo and use something other than No.


I always heard you are suppose to use 2 syllable names. Not sure why though.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Choose the one you like best. These have been my most succesful dogs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Pomsky said:


> I was always told you are suppose to use a two syllable name. Not sure why though.


When I got Sage, I already had Carly, and I wanted a name that didn't end in the "y" sound. Hence Sage. So what did I call her? Sagey! LOL

Russell is referred to mostly as Russ. You'd think we'd say Rusty, considering our trend to "y" everything. Nope. Russ. 

So, name your dog what ever you want. Dogs are smart. He'll figure it out.


----------

